

The National Data Catalog is Live - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2010/national-data-catalog-live/

======
maukdaddy
I absolutely love what you guys are doing. You might not get the press of
Apple, Wikileaks, etc. but what you are doing is still amazing. As a taxpayer,
and someone who has worked in various parts of the government, I love having
so much of this data documented, cataloged, and made more easily accessible!

~~~
cjoh
Thanks so much!

------
jashkenas
Check it out ... and then use the data from the National Data Catalog to win
$5K in one of the "Design for America" categories:

<http://sunlightlabs.com/contests/designforamerica/>

